# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  04 Apr 2011: "ChineseMiracle" v3.29 released

## mohamed73

.security area repair improved (145 new firmwares supported)
.new NOR flash chip types supported
."No licensed to produce" repair operation improved for several MT6225 CPU based models
.firmware structure autodetection improved
.NOR and NAND imei detection improved
.firmware database updated  
New flash files uploaded in support area: 
F25CW_HH_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.V_1_0_0_2010-10-27_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_  Tr_Farsi_Pt_Bg_Sk_Cn_Ar
F36A_JBL_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.V_1_0_1__Nokia-C7_2011-01-07_64m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_T   r_Farsi_Pt_Bg_Sk_Cn_He_Ar
GOLDDRAGON53_JAVA_12832_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.  GD1110_V04_TX_IT32DE_QCIF_CH_V06_2010-10-07_16m_En_Cn
HUIYUE23C_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.6223D_  C61_ALX_1_03_S49_ML_D_VICTOR_V01__Victor-VM13_2010-07-26_8m_En_Hi
HX684_GEMINI_07B_HW.WX684_FA10_NS5_B2_V1_9ETEST--091120_2009-11-20_16m_En_Fr_Pl_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Ar
JIEKE25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.B25X3_HYF_M2_  TB1R1F1_V_0_5__T33i_2009-07-28_16m_En_Ru_Fr_It_Id_Vn_Tr_Ar_Hi
L035P_ML_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.L035P_WIFI1_TV1_FM  1_EN_ML_V2_06_2010-09-04_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Pt_Bg_  Cz
M302_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.M302_V1_0_9__Lawow-S3_2010-05-29_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Th_Vn_Farsi_Ar_Bengali
M_GFIVE_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.B020-1_JWT_M_GFIVE_V02__G-Five-S9_2010-01-28_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Id_Tr_Pt_Hi
QVGA_PCB01_GPRS_MT6226_S01.SC_R61505U_129JBO_OV_CS  TAR_SM_V1_0_26B_20080117_2008-06-03_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Tr_Ar
S801_GEMINI_WIFI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.S801_GEMIN  I_WIFI_V1_0_2_2010-08-17_128m_En_Cn_Cn
SIGNAL35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.S701AV06_01B03  _FOR_2010-06-19_64m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_A  r_Hi
STANDARD_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.G106UR078MML   OG100202__Yxtel-E71i_2010-02-03_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_A   r
TELSDA25_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.MAUI_08A  _W08_40_MP_V3_F1__i-Cell_2010-01-07_16m_En_Ru_Farsi_Ar_Hi
TELSDA53_SLIM_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.C100A0_JHZ  _GFIVE_UI301_101213_01__G-Five-V33_2010-12-13_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Th_Vn_Farsi_Pt_Ar
TOP25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.U201_OVERSEA_V0  4__IO-Sound-i90_2009-11-21_32m_En_Hi
XG01D_GSM_L8_C_128_PCB01_GSM_MT6223P_S00.V1_00_01_  M091223EN0-I02__Segatel-L8_2009-12-23_16m_En_Fr_Vn_Ar_Hi
YAPPLE_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.EAPPLE_S8MP_CAPTP_SH  ARP_V1_7_2010-08-13_128m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Cn_Tr_Pt_Cn_Ar
F25A_JBL_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.V_1_0_0__iPhone4_2   010-11-13_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_   Tr_Farsi_Pt_Bg_Sk_Cn_Ar
F26_WJY_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.KABF26_1_18_0524_201  0-05-26_8m_En_Hi_Mr-IN
H916_MIC2_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.H916_MIC2_2099_SET  _BT1_TV1_EN_FR_TR_PE_AR_V2_00_2008-06-16_16m_En_Fr_Tr_Farsi_Ar
JIEKE25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.T8-6432-TX-1100-ITP-SJ-V02__E71
K320MLT_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.M_RK32F6902_M28202_V  1_0_0_0M1216__K308_2009-12-29_16m_En_Fr_Es_It_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
TELSDA53_SLIM_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.C100A3_ME_   XKT01_110119_01__Nokia-Q10_2011-01-21_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_A   r
V840_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.V940_V02__G-Five-U800_2010-02-04_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Id_Tr_Pt_Ar
ZLJ_TV370B_003_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.LB6KL03_8_32_  1_0T03M0903_M471_2009-09-09_16m_En_Ru_Es_It_De_Tr_Pt
5102AD_PA_F10A_N219_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.5102AD_G  H_N219_F10A_V05_100720_2010-07-21_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_Pl_Th_Vn_Farsi_Pt_Ar
CREATONE53_K011D_2_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.CREATONE_  K011D_2_DX_2010-06-29_16m_En_Cn
E710_HJY2QWN18_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.01_0_2010-03-22_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_Hu_It_Ro_Da_Sv_No_Pl_De_   Ml_Id_Vn_Cn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Fi_Bg_Sh_Sl_Cz_Sk_Cn_He_Ar
E710_YST1V18_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.01_0_2010-01-04_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Vn_Cn_Tr_  Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cz_Sk_Cn_Ar
TELSDA53_SLIM_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.C100_ME_ZL  02_100930_08_2010-09-30_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
3188_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.ZZT_G3188TP02_5_1T33D0   721_MB01__N5_2010-07-22_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_   Pt_Bg_Cz_Sk_He_Ar
BAIQI35_GEMINI_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.B800_BLJ   _L2_TS_512_256_MP_V103__EVC-4G_2010-10-27_64m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar_H   i
BENRUI35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.BR35_V06_69__N  OKIA-N8_2010-11-18_64m_En_Cn
BENRUI35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.BR35_V06_75__N  OKIA-N8_2010-12-01_64m_En_Ru_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_C  z_Cn_Ar
BENRUI35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.BR35_V07_02__N  OKIA-N8_2010-12-24_64m_En_Ru_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_C  z_Cn_Ar
C3505_GTT_4_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.09A_W09_32_MP_V  1_F1_2010-07-12_128m_En_Ru_Ml_Farsi_Ar
C51_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.ZZT_C51P02_5_1T05D0308_  MB01_2010-03-08_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Far  si_Pt_Cz_Ar
C51_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.ZZT_C51P03_1_5T12D0829_   MB01__NOKIA-C6_2010-08-29_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_   Cz_Ar
C66_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.ZZT_C66TP02_5_0T09D1009  14_MB01__A555_2010-09-14_128m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
E310M00_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.M_RE3116201_M00201_  V1_3_0_0M0108__NOKIA-N97_2010-01-08_128m_En_Fr_Es_It_Cn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Cn_Ar
E320M00_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.M_RE3215104_M00201_   V1_0_0_0M0504__NOKIA-N97_2010-05-04_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_   Pt_Ar
E706_KLX808ADV18_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.01_0__H808   D_2010-06-19_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Vn_Cn_Tr_   Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cz_Sk_Cn_Ar
E708_JJF1NCOMP_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.01_0__StarTv-N97_2010-06-11_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Vn_Cn_Tr_   Farsi_Pt_Cz_Sk_Cn_Ar
E709C_GSWCWIU3_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.E709C_GSW_CD   MA_WIFI_U3_01_1__Iphone-3G-X6_2010-08-13_128m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Id_Vn_Cn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Cn_   Ar
E710_JJF070MUL_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.01_0__Lefono-L007_2010-11-11_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Bg_  Cz_Ar
E710_PX116NOGPS_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.01_0__TV-Mobile-G10_2010-08-05_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Vn_Cn_Tr_   Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cz_Sk_Cn_Ar
E728_HJY1WDT6_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.01_0__T6000_2   010-09-09_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Vn_Cn_Tr_   Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cz_Sk_Cn_Ar
E728_JJF1WBALL062_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.01_0__Cha   nJiang-W010_2010-10-28_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Vn_Cn_Tr_   Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cz_Sk_Cn_Ar
E728_KLX1WBALLH8_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.01_0__H8_2   010-09-30_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Vn_Cn_Tr_   Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cz_Sk_Cn_Ar
E738_JXLC303A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.01_0_2010-09-30_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_Hu_It_Ro_Da_Sv_No_Pl_De_   Ml_Id_Vn_Cn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Fi_Bg_Sh_Sl_Cz_Sk_Cn_He_Ar
F25A_TSE_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.V_1_0_0_2010-08-30_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_  Tr_Farsi_Pt_Bg_Sk_Cn_Ar
F25A_TSE_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.V_1_0_0__G8000_201   0-09-27_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_   Tr_Farsi_Pt_Bg_Sk_Cn_Ar
F25B_JBL_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.V_1_0_0__iPhone-4G_2010-09-08_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_   Tr_Farsi_Pt_Bg_Sk_Cn_Ar
F8HA_TSE_EURO_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.V_1_0_1_2010-10-16_64m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
HAOCHENG35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.XIPHONE35_QV   GA_REV_2010-05-25_64m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_Hu_It_Sv_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_V   n_Cn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Cz_Cn_He_Ar_Hi
HEXING35_08B_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.MAUI_08   B_W09_16_MP_V102__9700_2010-09-24_64m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_P   t_Ar_Hi
HEXING35_08B_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.MAUI_08   B_W09_16_MP_V189__Xphonex-X897i__2010-10-29_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_De_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_Tr_Farsi_   Pt_Ar
HEXING35_09B_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.MAUI_09   B_W10_12_MP_V1_F1.BIN_FLNNANDA8R3N0AZBB5E__Main-Ten-A1000_2010-07-29_128m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_De_Tr_Pt_Ar
KODAR_3501_V001_2010-11-08_64m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_Hu_It_Ro_Da_Sv_Pl_De_Ml_I  d_Th_Vn_Cn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cz_Cn_He_Ar
L003A_MIC3_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.L003A_MIC3_TY890   A_512_WIFI1_TV1_EN_SM_ML_V5_00__F003_2010-09-10_64m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_Pt_C   z
L030_ML_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.L030_ML_TY8A_GPS_WF   _TV_EN_ML_TUR1_V2_05__F030_2010-05-05_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_Pt_   Bg_Cz
L038_ML_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.L038_ML_TY8A_WF_GPS   _TV_MT6601_ML_V2_02__F038_2010-01-04_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_   Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cz_Ar
L071B_ML_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.L071B_ML_TY89_WIFI   _TV_AR_EN_THAI_V5_00__cNokia-N8_2010-10-15_64m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_F   arsi_Pt_Bg_Cz_Ar
L089B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.L089B_WIFI1_GPS_TV1_E   N_SM_TR_ML_V2_01__FG6_2010-08-02_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_   Tr_Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cz_Ar
L090_ML_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.L090_ML_TY1G_WIFI1_   EN_TV_SM_AR_V2_03__F090_2010-08-27_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_   Tr_Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cz_Ar
LT9000_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.TYNMGF_HI_T_V2_4__A1  332_2010-12-25_128m_En_Cn_Cn
LT9000_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.TYNMGF_HI_V2_5_2010-12-28_128m_En_Cn_Cn
LXD.M789BB.H42A.ALL.TWF.T02__S4200_2010-08-13_64m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_Tr_Farsi_P  t_Cn_Ar_Hi
MARS_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.M50M141A3704_5_3_1_1D0  121C02_2010-01-21_64m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
MARS_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.M50M142A4604_5_3_1_8D0  402C12__K999_2010-04-06_64m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Id_Vn_Cn_Tr_Pt_Cn_Ar
MARS_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.M50M142A4606_5_3_1_8D1  029C09__K988_2009-01-01_64m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Id_Vn_Cn_Tr_Pt_Cn_Ar
MTK35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.M6235_X2020_LJ_32   _V05_2010-09-01_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_   Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cz_Sk_Ar
MTK35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.M6235_X2020_LJ_32   _V05__Airphone-No4_2010-09-01_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_   Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cz_Sk_Ar
MTK35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.M6235_X2020_LJ_32   _V07_2010-11-01_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_   Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cz_Sk_Ar
N830DM01_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.N830D_E16L_V04_100   119__BlackBerry-9700+_2010-01-19_64m_En_Ru_Nl_Fr_Es_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_Tr_Farsi_P   t_Ar
N830DM01_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.N830D_WKW_E18L_V07   _0919__E77_2010-09-18_64m_En_Ru_Nl_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_Tr_Fars   i_Pt_Cn_He_Ar
NEOTEL35_08B_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.233_K1G   _V1_1R--100505__i999_2010-05-05_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Da_Sv_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_   Vn_Cn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Fi_Cz_Cn_He_Ar
NEOTEL35_08B_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.F35W_24   0X320_CLD_IV_TY1G_WIFI_V004__PK-168_2009-12-12_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Da_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_   Cn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Cn_Ar
NEOTEL35_08B_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.F6A_HHW   Y_IV_TO1G256_BE2_STWR_V1_1_V004_2010-10-19_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_Hu_It_Da_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_   Vn_Cn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Cn_Ar
P10MX6_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.V1_00_00_M100921CN0-COM-WG3J__WG3_2010-09-21_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Ro_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_   Cn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cn_He_Ar_Hi
P10MX6_WG6_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.V1_00_00_M0825CN   0-V0-COM-WG6A__WG6_2010-08-25_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Ro_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_   Cn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Bg_Cn_He_Ar_Hi
P10MX6_WG6_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.V1_00_00_M100703  CN0-V0-COM-WG6A_2010-07-03_128m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_De_Ml_Id_Th_Cn_Tr_Pt_He_Ar_Hi
QIHUI35_08B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.AT7060_JH_02_V5  _23_090930_2009-09-30_64m_En_Fr_Es_It_Tr_Pt_Ar
QIHUI35_08B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.AT7065E_KEM_02_  V3_06__W800_2010-03-16_128m_En_Gr_Fr_Es_It_Tr_Pt_Ar
RATECH35_08A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.X8_XZY_P3_BB_M   LB_0_1T01S0615__cesim_v950__64m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_   Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
RATECH35_08B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.M800_MST_AD_A_   MLA_T01S0802__V909_2010-08-03_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_Tr_Far   si_Pt_Cn_Ar
RATECH35_08B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.M800_MST_AD_A_   MLA_T01S1020Z__V909_2010-10-20_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_Tr_Far   si_Pt_Cn_Ar
RATECH35_08B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.X1100_SNX_1GWT   VGB_MLA_04S0813__BlackBerry-8900-wifi_2010-08-13_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_Tr_Far   si_Pt_Cn_Ar
RATECH35_08B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.X81_XZY_T_TECH  _Q_BB_T05S0901_2009-09-02_64m_En_Tr
SCUD35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.3502-B_V3_8__Airphone-No1_2010-09-08_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Sv_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_   Tr_Pt_Cn_Ar
SCUD35_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.SHENGXIN_V01_201  0-11-08_128m_En_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Sv_De_Th_Cn_Pt_Cn_Ar
T21C_YL_K100_EURO_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.V_1_0_0_2  010-04-21_128m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
TELACOM38_09A_PMWY_PCB01_GPRS_MT6238_S00.TL_P790_M   TKU30F35LA0A_00_20-1__P790_2010-02-26_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Far   si_Pt_Ar
TELACOM38_09A_PMWY_PCB01_GPRS_MT6238_S00.TL_P791U7   47_F35LA0A_00_50__P790+_2010-12-16_128m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Far   si_Pt_Ar
UNISCOPE38_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6238_S00.V01B53__F10+_  2010-09-20_128m_En_Fr_Es_Pt
V101_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.V101_100609_V1_0.BIN_F  LNHYG0UGG0MF1P_5SH0E__A380_2010-10-18_128m_En_Cn
V101_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.X7_20101025_V1_2_TRULY  _N.BIN_FLNHYG0UGG0MF1P_5SH0E__NOKIA-N8_2010-10-27_128m_En_Cn
V101_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.X7_20101112_V1_2_QICAI  _SET_TR.BIN_FLNHYG0UGG0MF1P_5SH0E_2010-11-13_128m_En_Cn_Cn
W1039_PCB01_GPRS_MT6235B_S01.W1039_V20100111_2010-01-14_64m_En_Ru_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_Tr_P  t_Cn_He_Ar
3103GH_F4A_212_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.3103AD_GH_S21  2I_F4A_V04_100723__Nony-S212_2010-07-23_8m_En_Ru_Th_Vn
5116HB_F4A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.5116AD_HB_F4A_V08  _101125_FLNPF38F3040M0Y3DF_2010-11-26_8m_En_Hi_Farsi_Ar
660QTG_WEN_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.660QTG_WEN_1_0_20  09-06-17_32m_En_Ru_Tr
A209_PX119_T3_JAVA_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.01.6_2010-11-08_16m_En_Ru_Es_Tr_Pt
A209_PX119_T3_JAVA_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.02.2__E72  +_2010-12-15_16m_En_Ru_Es_Tr_Pt
A381_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.SW_V00_02_HUIYING_2010-01-27_16m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_De_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
B1960S_ELEVEN_PCB01_GPRS_MT6219_EV.MAUI_05C_W06_16  _MP_V3_F2_2010-07-12_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_De_Id_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
B1960S_ELEVEN_PCB01_GPRS_MT6219_EV.MAUI_05C_W06_16  _MP_V3_F2__Nokia-6300_2010-07-12_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_De_Id_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
BIRD53_10BX6_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.V1_01_39_M10102  5FL2-10BX6-COM__E71_2010-10-25_16m_En_Ru_Ml_Id_Vn_Cn
BS06_MUTI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.BS06_L12EN_315_091   102_R61505_MUTICMOS_SP75_NB0_CTF_BT_FM_GLT_2009-11-02_16m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_De_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Pt_Ar
BXWY25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.S02_BT_FM_TSB_  K5L_HH_V1_0__NOKIA-8820_2009-10-13_16m_En_Fr_Es_It_Ml_Id_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
BYD25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.HT_BM9601_JTS_L  1_IPHONE_V3_9BN_2009-03-26_16m_En_Cn
C66_LD_W1_ST_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.C66_LD_W1_ST_12  _2_2009-06-18_16m_En_Fr_Cn_Tr_Farsi_Cn_Ar
CCDH23D_6432_09B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.MAUI_09B_W  10_12_MP_V27_F1_FLNS71PL127NB0HHW4U__CherryMobile-Q4Duo_2010-12-04_16m_En_Cn
CELLTEL23C_CBM46_GEMINI_08A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00   .CBM46_YTK_OVER_V349__Maxicell-6730_2010-05-15_16m_En_Fr_Es_It_De_Farsi_Pt_Ar
CELLTEL23C_M1D_GEMINI_08A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.M1  D_V52__Matrix-M1_2010-10-25_16m_En_Fr_Es_Id_Th_Vn_Hi_Urdu_Farsi_Pt_Ar
CELLTEL23C_M1_GEMINI_08A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.M1  _TP_V5__Samsung-W908_2010-01-21_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
CREATONE53_K011H_4_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.CREATONE_  K011H_4_XSC008A_2010-10-06_16m_En_Cn
CREATONE53_K017A_MULTI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.CREAT  ONE_K017A_MC_MULTI__Forby-g899_2010-08-18_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Th_Vn_Pt_Ar
CUST23C_08A_PMWY_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.DH011B[DH011B]V01B03__C5_2010-09-29_16m_En_Ru
D100_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.SW_V00_03_YIDALONG__For  me-D5_2010-09-15_8m_En_Hi_Bengali
D2311_JHL_WORLDCUP_PCB01_GSM_MT6223P_S00.D2311_H00  _JHL_SILICON_V071_2010-10-28_8m_En_Ru_Fr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
D63ZC_E73_ZGT_FRENCH_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.V_1_0_0  __E73_2010-04-08_16m_En_Nl_Fr_Es_It_De_Hi_Pt
DS127_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.1_06__Spice-QT-52_w_eeprom
E588DV_GF_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.1_1_FLNK5N2833ATB_   AQ12000__G-Five-G3000_2010-11-14_16m_En_Fr_Es_Id_Th_Cn_Hi_Urdu_Farsi_Pt_Cn_Ar
E806L_CR_LANG8_001_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.E806_CR_K  T_001.01.1_2011-01-19_16m_En_Ru_Es_It_De_Id_Tr_Pt
E863_BLJ1F6EN_EVCOM_MT6225S00.01_0_20091015__V666_  2009-10-15_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_Pt
E880L_KDY_T88802_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.E880_KDY_T8  88_F4__Anycool-T818_2010-07-16_16m_En_Ru_Es_Pt
E880_JJF2F12TRI_MT6225S00.GM_01_0_20080711__A968-Vaio_2008-07-11_16m_En_Gr_Fr_Es_It_De_Id_Vn_Tr_Pt_Ar
E970_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.T01M0921__G-Five-e82i_2010-09-21_16m_En_Fr_Id_Hi_Urdu_Farsi_Ar
EASY25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.KT_V903_SY_EN_  T4_T09_0429__Nckia-E71_2009-05-19_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
F698_ZJT_Z698_3_JAVA_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.G1__SE-S-001_2010-02-05_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Ml_Id_Farsi_Ar
GAOPHONE53_12832_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.G705R33   XT8OV7670101014__Nokia-E89_2010-10-15_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Hi_Farsi_P   t_Ar
GAOPHONE53_12832_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.G706G13  R064XOV7670ML101230_2010-12-31_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
GAOPHONE53_12832_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.G720QR0   7XT8GCML101111__N99_2010-11-11_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Hi_Farsi_P   t_Ar
GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.L_2217F_V1_3_1_T3ZSP_  _N82y+_2009-09-12_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
GHOST_PCB01_GPRS_MT6226_S01.ENVISION_EV7800_2_2_6_  _m7800_w_eeprom
GINWAVE23D_GEMINI_ULC_07B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.GI  LD-G903_01_V1_0_027_100514__S93_2010-05-14_8m_En_Fr_Tr_Hi_Farsi_Ar
GINWAVE23D_GEMINI_ULC_07B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.GI  LD-T1_01_V1_0_014_100401__Gild_2010-04-01_8m_En_Id_Tr_Hi_Farsi_Ar
GINWAVE23D_GEMINI_ULC_07B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.GI  LD-T1_01_V1_0_017_100520_2010-05-20_8m_En_Fr_Tr_Hi_Farsi_Ar
GINWAVE23D_GEMINI_ULC_07B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.TB  T-CAM-F15_21_V1_0_039_100326__G9000_2010-03-26_8m_En_Hi
GINWAVE23D_GEMINI_ULC_07B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.WS  L-F15_29_V1_0_058_1011125_2010-11-26_8m_En_Th
GINWAVE25_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GSM_MT6225_S00.T33+_SM6  4X32_RTC_2IMEI_V023_2010-02-27_8m_En_Ru_Fr_Vn_Hi_Farsi_Ar
GM200_CM100M1_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.GM200_CM100M1  _S_V1_3__Mercury-ST3_2010-05-25_8m_En_Ru_Hi
GOLDDRAGON23D_09B_PCB01_GSM_MT6223_S00.GD1101_V2_H  B_ST6432_V06_2010-06-26_8m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Tr_Hi_Urdu_Farsi_Ar
GOLDDRAGON23D_09B_PCB01_GSM_MT6223_S00.GD1101_V2_H  B_ST6432_V08_2010-07-09_8m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Tr_Hi_Urdu_Farsi_Ar
GOLDDRAGON25_09A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.A19V   4_1_ANX_M9_T3SPWO_V05__ANOKING-M9_2010-07-08_16m_En_Ru_Fr_It_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Hi_Farsi_Pt_Ar
GOLDDRAGON25_09A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.A19_  SEQ_A_STT3W0_V11_2010-01-14_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Hi_Farsi_Ar
GOLDDRAGON25_09A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.K05_  KXD_STT3W0_NT_G_ROC_V06B_2010-05-25_16m_En_Fr_Cn_Hi_Tamil
GOLDDRAGON25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.A03_BHT_  DSIM_ST_V7_2010-05-13_16m_En_Id_Vn_Hi_Farsi_Ar
GOLDDRAGON53_JAVA_12832_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.   D33_JX_IT32DE_L2_V03_FLNPF38F3040M0Y3DE__N8_2011-02-25_16m_En_Fr_Es_Id_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
GOLDDRAGON53_JAVA_12832_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.   D33_JX_TOSHIBA_L2_V02_FLNTY5701111183K__X8_2010-10-09_16m_En_Fr_Es_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
GOLDDRAGON53_JAVA_12832_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.  GD1110_V04_TX_IT32DE_QCIF_CH_V06_2010-10-07_16m_En_Cn
H106_09B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.H106_EN2_TV_MP_2833  _V2_6__NOKIA-6900_2010-09-11_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Pl_Tr_Urdu_Farsi_Ar
HAOCHENG23_08A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.AUS_A3109_A1  _05_04__Nokia-C5_2010-05-10_8m_En_Ru_Vn
HEXING23C_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.B006_K  T928B_KINGTECH_SETI_V03__Xpress-Music_2009-12-31_16m_En_Es_Pt
HEXING23C_08B_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.A051_12  A_XINGCAN_V98__IMO-i178_w_eeprom
HEXING23C_3216_09A_PCB01_GSM_MT6223_S00.MAUI_09AW0  936MP_SLIM_V12_F3__G-Five-736_2010-07-17_8m_En_Fr_Hi_Ar
HEXING23D_GEMINI_ULC_07B_PCB01_GSM_MT6223_S00.F021  A_LNV_L02_CTF_FM_V006_100811_2010-08-11_4m_En_Es_Pt
HEXING23D_GEMINI_ULC_07B_PCB01_GSM_MT6223_S00.F021  C_XFY_L07_FM_V215__Fashion-F025_2010-05-18_4m_En_Ru_Id
HEXING23D_GEMINI_ULC_07B_PCB01_GSM_MT6223_S00.F021  _2A_CLUB_V49_2010-04-27_4m_En_Urdu_Ar
HEXING25_08B_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.MAUI_08B  _W08_52_MP_V2_090905_2010-10-12_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Pt
HEXING25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.BM587_V08_GF  IVE_POUND_L08_40_2010-03-26_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Id_Tr_Hi_Pt
HEXING25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.MAUI_GEMINI_  W08_12_286__ZOOM-Z100i_2009-09-25_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_De_Ml_Id_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Cz_Ar
HEXING53_09A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.M90_SCI_   LS_L14_V002_20100729__NOKIA-N988_2010-08-12_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Hi_Farsi_P   t_Ar
HEXING53_09A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.X221_4F_  WWD_CV2_LCK_V203_110111_FLNPF38F3050M0Y3DH_2011-01-11_16m_En_Fr
HOPEWAVE23D_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.R121_WCX04_Y  03_V1_0__E-touch-303pro_2010-05-12_8m_En_Id
HOPEWAVE23D_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.R131_YX02_Y0  3_V1_3__Rocker-RX15_2010-08-03_8m_En_Hi
HUIYUE23C_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.6223_C  49A_KYX_ML_B_V03__I-know-F58_2010-08-04_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Id_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
HUIYUE23C_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.6223_C  52_JWT_ML_A_V19_2010-11-12_16m_En_Fr_Es_Id_Th_Hi_Urdu_Farsi_Pt_Ar
HUIYUE23C_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.6223_C  53_HXSD_105_5130_8M_ML_V03_2010-09-01_8m_En_Fr_Farsi_Ar
HUIYUE23C_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.6223_C   53_HXSD_105_H58_ML_A_V02__Afone-H880_2010-03-26_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Id_Th_Tr_Hi_Urdu_Farsi_Pt_Ar
HUIYUE53_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.6253_C85A_SL2_M   ERCURY_ML_A_V04_FLNPF38F3040M0Y3DE__Mercury-Maestro_2010-10-16_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Tr_Hi_Ar
HUIYUE53_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.6253_C85K_CY_K3  _ML_A_V01_FLNPF38F3040M0Y3DE_2010-12-13_16m_En_Fr_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Hi_Farsi_Ar
HX684_GEMINI_07B_HW.CY684_F32_NSAA_B2_V1_9ETEST--091202__N95-8Gb_2009-12-02_32m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_Hu_It_Ro_Da_Sv_No_Pl_De_M   l_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_Tr_Hi_Farsi_Pt_Fi_Sh_Sl_Cz_Sk_Cn_He_  Ar
HX684_GEMINI_07B_HW.JX684_AR10_NT57_B2_V1_9ETEST--091201__Lava-A9_w_eeprom
HX689_06B_HW.A689_AR11_V4_8TTEST--080812_2008-08-12_16m_En_Fr_Es_Hu_It_Ro_De_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
HX696_GEMINI_07B_HW.JXJ696_AR8_NS5_V1_9CTEST--091202_2009-12-02_16m_En_Ru_Gr_Es_It_De_Tr_Ar
HX697_GEMINI_07B_HW.DDSX7_B7_NS26_SS_V2_3ATEST--100919__N97_2010-09-19_16m_En_Ru_Ml_Th_Vn_Tr_Hi
HXA83_09B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.ZHA83_BT13_SD_V1_1   ATEST_FLNK5N2866ATD_BQ12_2010-12-22_16m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_Ml_Id_Tr_Hi_Farsi_Pt_Ar
HXX5_09B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.ZHA83_AR9_SS_V1_1AT  EST_FLNK5N2866ATD_BQ12_2010-10-09_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Ro_Pl_Tr_Farsi_Ar
IFLY23D_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.F10100_IN_YJ01_1  00324_06__Delta-X200_2010-04-07_8m_En_Hi
IFLY23D_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.F10100_IN_YJ03_1  00408_08__Victor-VM-16_2010-05-04_8m_En_Hi
IFLY23D_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.F102B0_DZ_WD01_1  00714_1_2010-07-14_8m_En_Fr_Ar_Bengali
J23_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.SW_V00_03_SHANGLUTONG_20  10-07-10_8m_En_Fr_Ar
J23_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.SW_V00_03_****ONGDIANZHI  __NOKIA-VERTICE-V68_2010-03-26_16m_En_Ru_Fr_It_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
J26_PCB01_GPRS_MT6226_S01.SW_V00_02_AOLIFENG_2009-10-18_16m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_Id_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
JOYTECH23C_09A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.GEWOO  _A1823_6223D_09A_V30_0_2011-01-05_8m_En_Fr_Hi_Farsi_Ar
JOYTECH23C_09A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.GEWOO  _A1823_6223D_09A_V9_0_2010-11-22_8m_En_Fr_Hi_Urdu_Ar
JOYTECH23C_3216_09B_PCB01_GSM_MT6223P_S00.GEWOO_A1  823_6223_09B_V54_18_FLNEN71PL032A0__G-FIVE-U969_2011-01-25_4m_En_Hi
JWT_X167B_102_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.L5BMM23_9_52_1   _0T02M1026_M713__G-Five-C6233_2010-12-17_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Id_Th_Tr_Hi_Urdu_Farsi_Pt_Ar
JWT_X168B_002_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.LKAMM08_8_28_1  _0T05M0831_M102__U595_2010-08-31_16m_En_Fr_Id_Th_Hi_Urdu_Farsi_Ar
JWT_Z137B_304_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.L50MM12_9_52_1  _5T06M0118_M700_2011-01-19_16m_En_Fr_Es_Th_Hi_Urdu_Farsi_Pt_Ar
JWT_Z150B_013_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.LB0MM63_8_32_1  _1T03M0407_M511__G-five-H600_2010-04-07_16m_En_Fr_Es_Hi_Urdu_Farsi_Pt_Ar
JZ_X20FV01.01B09_2010-05-27_16m_En_Cn
K5305_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.KODAR_K5305_09A__Mini-F8_2010-11-15_16m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Hi_F  arsi_Pt_Ar
K900W_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.MP_V1_7__8860e_2010-02-01_16m_En_Ru_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Ar
KCM25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.K852_V2_1_2010-09-08_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_De_Ml_Id_Vn_Tr_Hi_Telagu_Farsi_  Pt_Ar
L85A_FTK_13_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.L85A_9EA8_V8_0_  1_2010-10-21_8m_En_It
LC6225_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.P611C_SF_SM_EN  _TH_MXNEC_V1_1__X22_2009-09-21_16m_En_Th_Cn
LCSH23C_BU2_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.HNT_1211_002  _V1_3T05M0830_M171_2010-09-02_8m_En_Fr_Tr_Farsi_Ar
LCSH23C_BU2_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.HNT_1211_002  _V1_4T06M01012_M171_2010-10-12_8m_En_Fr_Tr_Farsi_Ar
LCSH23C_BU2_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.OJT_1211_014  _V1_1T02M0630_M171__C5_2010-06-30_8m_En_Ru_Ar
LCSH53_BU2_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.L5A0T06_9_52_  1_1T04M0618_M711_16m_En_Cn
LCSH53_BU2_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.L5A1G16_9_52_  1_1T06M1026_M012__Ajanta-A52_16m_En_Hi
LENTEK23D_GEMINI_ULC_07B_PCB01_GSM_MT6223_S00.L132  _JWT01_JD_YD2_T04_V04__G-Five-F3_2010-02-22_4m_En_Hi_Ar
LENTEK25_08B_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.E240B_DT   08_QVFC_NORB_YM5_V02__Tv-Mobile-E71_2010-10-13_16m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_De_Pt_Cz
LIWEI53_09A_SLIM_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.CI_53SF_V1_  3_TV1116_FLNK5N6433ATM_AD11__e71_2011-01-26_8m_En_Ru
LTJ_S180B_003_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.LKBRH03_8_28_1   _1T04M0525_M101.__Lontin-8820_2010-05-26_16m_En_Ru_Fr_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Tr_Farsi_Ar
LTJ_S180B_003_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.LKBRH03_8_28_1   _1T04M0525_M101__Lontin-8820_2010-05-26_16m_En_Ru_Fr_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Tr_Farsi_Ar
M302_3200_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.M302_3200_V1_0_9_F  LNTY5701111183KC__Lawow-S50_2010-10-20_16m_En_Fr_De_Hi_Urdu_Farsi_Ar_Bengali
M312_PCB02_GPRS_MT6223_S00.NPCP10_RUSSIAN_A51__Jus  t5-CP10_2010-08-30_16m_En_Ru
M320JWT_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.M320JWT_HW01_EN+AR+   HINDI+FR+URDU+PE+IN+TH+SP+PO+TU_SW27_2010-08-27_16m_En_Fr_Es_Id_Th_Tr_Hi_Urdu_Farsi_Pt_Ar
M660DJCRD17_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.M660DJCRD17_3EA0  _V1_0_0__NOKIA-6700_2010-08-31_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Tr_Hi_Farsi_Pt_Ar
M7026LDJWT_HF_PCB01_GSM_MT6223_S00.KACM7026DJWT_HA  _2_02_727__G-Five-3510_2010-07-27_4m_En_Hi_Ar
M7048_KONKA_M85_L07_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.KABM704  8KM_1_14_820__Accord-A19_w_eeprom
MAGCOMM23C_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.F96Z08DIGAV0  1_01B10__Digga-D25_2010-06-29_16m_En_Id
MAGCOMM23C_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.F96Z08E4V01_  01B03__Ipro-i6pro_2010-04-12_16m_En_Fr_Tr_Farsi_Ar
MAGCOMM23C_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.F96Z08E6V01_  01B01__Ipro-i6pro_2010-05-31_16m_En_Ro
MAGCOMM23C_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.F96Z08SKYV01  _01B03__Skyline-i6pro_2010-10-28_16m_En_Fr_Ar
MAGCOMM25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.F71NOTVE1V0  1_01B15__E71_2009-11-09_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_Id_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
MAGCOMM25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.F71TVPTKEV0  1_01B03_2009-12-16_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_Id_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
MISION53_09B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.***800_MULA_T_V  01B01_FLNTY6701111184KC_2010-12-03_16m_En_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Ar
MT6223C_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.6838_643  2_STP_20_V1_02_G-Next-90i_w_eeprom
MT6223C_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.6891_20_  V1_05_2010-10-11_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_Pt
MT6225_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.X4_DUL_BAT  _DAPS_1_0_2010-07-19_16m_En_Fr_De_Hi_Ar
MT6225_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.XL200_2CB_  V400_XL_2009-11-01_32m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_De_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
MTK26_06B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6226_S01.CF668_26B_V3_L2SM_   101_070829_TR0_SE0_SS75_CTF_BT__N95-8GB_2010-07-28_16m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_A   r
M_GFIVE_L01_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.B001_GFIVE_L01_V  004__G-FIVE-7610_2009-11-16_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Id_Tr_Hi_Pt
N32_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.N32_V3_2011-02-17_32m_En_Ru_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_Tr_P  t_Cn_He_Ar
N32_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.N32_V3__Iphone-i9+++_2010-10-22_32m_En_Ru_Nl_Fr_Es_It_Pl_De_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Cn_Tr_P  t_Cn_He_Ar
NEOTEL25_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.0670YQ3_  203_SPANSION_V0031_1_8V__Ajanta-A4200_w_eeprom
NEOTEL25_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.0670YQ3_  203_SPANSION_V0031_1_8V__Ajanta-A4200_w_eeprom_M
NEOTEL25_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.0670YQ5_  V5_V003_SPANSION_2_8V__Ajanta-A4200_w_eeprom
NEOTEL25_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.0670YQ5_  V5_V003_SPANSION_2_8V__Ajanta-A4200_w_eeprom_M
NEOTEL25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.M8708_2BAT_M  1CE_V07_2DSP__Matrix-m1_2010-07-14_16m_En_Fr_Es_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
NEOTEL53_09B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.F6C_HPSM_ENX_4_  SA12864_STR_HW1_1_V001_FLNK5N2866ATD_BQ12_2010-09-26_16m_En_Ru_Gr_It_De
PROWAVE23C_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.A319C_02_JH31  9AU_R1_0_50_12__G-Five-F7_2010-04-19_16m_En_Fr_Es_Id_Th_Hi_Farsi_Pt_Ar
PROWAVE23C_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.V1425_91_10A_  M320_B2320B_V9_1__QRUZ V1425_w_eeprom
PROWAVE25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.LT526B_R1_0  _39_5__S6_2008-08-12_16m_En_Fr_Es_Vn_Farsi_Pt_Ar
PUYANG25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.MAUI_GEMINI_  W08_12_F2_2010-07-30_16m_En_Cn
Q109A_HONGWEI_L0389AB_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.Q109A_  HONGWEI_V8_0_X__Sqny-Ericssqn-Q100_2010-04-27_16m_En_Ru_Id_Th_Vn_Pt
RATECH23_08A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.S281_SYKX_MLA_  0_6T06S1104__Hi-Tech-HT-400_2008-11-04_16m_En_Ru_Ml_Id_Th_Vn
RDR25_V999_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.V999RF_NB_V01_13_  03_100406_2010-04-06_32m_
S401_JK_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.LS40126_0_1_2_4T03M0  311_M411A_2009-03-11_16m_En_Gr_Nl_Da_De_Id_Tr_Farsi
S5600_1001_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.S5600_1001_V0007_  2009-08-26_16m_En_Fr_Tr_Farsi_Ar
SIMCOM23_08A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.GXT_Y10ACV01_0  1B03_2010-01-28_16m_En_Hi
SIMCOM23_08A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.G12-EGYPT_M15B-63V01_01B03_2010-01-04_8m_En_Ru_Bg
SINOMOTECH25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.HBF2002_   8_12_1_0T10M1022_M471B_D_2008-10-22_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Id_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Cz_A   r
SINOMOTECH25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.HBM5322_   8_12_1_0T05M1023_M551S__N98+_2009-10-23_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Id_Th_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
STANDARD_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.G107W2R048TO  GML_HINDI100312_2010-03-12_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Vn_Hi_Pt
SUNNET23_08A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.MAUI_08A_W08_28  _MP_V9_F1__Club-C1_2010-11-13_8m_En_Ar
SUPERCON53_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.X531_V1_0R_20   10-10-21_32m_En_Ru_Gr_Nl_Fr_Es_Hu_It_Da_Sv_Pl_De_Ml_Id_T   h_Vn_Cn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Fi_Cz_Cn_He_Ar
T33_B3_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.MAUI_08A_W08_28_MP_V1  _F4_2010-07-17_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_Ml_Id_Th_Vn_Farsi_Pt_Ar
TC38_UCT25_TC38_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.ORION_810_BR  _11_HS_SAMSUNG__Orion-810_2009-08-19_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Id_Cn_Cn_Ar
TECHAIN25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.RD40102_8_1  2_1_0T03M1214_M511B_2009-12-15_16m_En_Ru
TELACOM25_08A_PMWY_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.TL_T670P2  U579_F08LO1_00_46_2010-03-15_16m_En_Ru_Gr_Es_Pl_De_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
TELACOM53_09A_PMWY_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.TL_T6753U   981_F39LO6_00_41_FLNTY00570002ARGQ_2010-10-27_16m_En_Ru_Gr_Fr_Tr_Urdu_Farsi_Pt_Ar
TELEEPOCH23_07A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.GC12M_V01_00  2_2008-11-07_8m_En_Ru
TELSDA23C_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.TS003T  _BST_B_V2_17__Nokia-6800c_2010-08-25_8m_En_Fr_Pt_Ar
TELSDA23C_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.V3_2010-06-30_8m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_De_Th_Vn_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
TELSDA25_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.MAUI_08A  _W08_40_MP_V3_F1_2010-01-07_16m_En_Ru_Hi_Farsi_Ar
TELSDA25_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.MAUI_08A  _W08_40_MP_V3_F1__TV-Moble-Q6_2010-05-28_16m_En_Fr_Es_Tr_Farsi_Pt_Ar
TELSDA25_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.ZLC_E66_  CH_QVGA_L127_9325_2_5408_2010-03-25_16m_En_Cn
TELSDA53_09A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.MAUI_09A  _W09_52_MP_V40_FLNK5N2833ATB_AQ12000_2010-10-15_16m_En_Fr_Farsi_Ar
TINNO23D_09A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.E123_PP_  F4_ITA_LCD8353_GPRS_V2_5__MGM-Premier_2010-06-14_16m_En_Fr_Es_It_De
TINNO25_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.E502-2_PR_R1_SP18_65NM_V5__EVERTEK-E500_2010-03-09_32m_En_Fr_Ar
TJ25_08A_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.G588_V1_08__  Vertu_2010-07-05_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_De_Id_Th_Vn_Farsi_Pt_Ar
TL_M118DPU818_F05LK0A_00_26__Blue-Deejay_2010-09-15_8m_En_Fr_Es
UNISTAR25_GEMINI_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.M12_9225C_V  3_1_0223_2010-02-23_16m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_Id_Vn_Tr_Hi_Farsi_Pt_Ar_Bengali
X2501G_HW.2501G_0B_S98_ALL_V1_3R--100624__SciPhone-i9+++_1m_
X2501G_HW.2501G_0B_S98_ALL_V1_3R--100624__SciPhone-i9+++_w_eeprom
X6_CH14_SD_PCB01_GPRS_MT6225_S00.X6_CH14_SD_NS5_V1  _6BTEST_2009-12-04_32m_En_Ru_Fr_Es_It_De_Ml_Id_Th_Cn_Farsi_Pt_Cn_A  r
X6_PCB02_GPRS_MT6226_S01.06_12_8312_V1_27-TN-MP-4B-QN_2007-05-08_16m_En_Cn
XH302_09A_FOR0B2_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.XH302_0B2_  1_5_V06_D100921__NOKIA-C5_2010-09-21_8m_En_Ru_Fr_Tr_Farsi_Ar
XH302_09A_FOR0B2_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.XH302_0B2_  1_7_V08_D101208__NOKIA-C5_2010-10-28_8m_En_Fr_Tr_Farsi_Ar
XH302_09A_FOR0B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223P_S00.XH302_0B_1_  5_V06_D100924_2010-09-24_8m_En_Fr_Tr_Farsi_Ar
XHST53_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6253_S00.P5302_2864_CN_SW_  V3_0__F8_2011-01-14_16m_En_Cn_Cn
ZL268_GMF8B.ZL268J_N8_TVFL_DC_U1_L1_V6_01__WBT-N8_2009-11-23_32m_En_Gr_Fr_Es_It_Da_Pl_De_Th_Tr_Pt
ZTENJ23D_09A_PCB01_GPRS_MT6223_S00.TMO_UK_P109A17V  1_0_1B05_2010-10-14_8m_En   *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-TOOLs

شكرا لك اخى محمد ....... وبالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك

----------

